# med1 audit



## revenueaudit (25 Jun 2008)

I have been informed my med1 claim is being audited.

I have no receipts.

What options are available to me ? Just wait for the bill or call them and come clean that i have no receipts, and copies are not an option if you know what i mean.

Please dont judge. 

I really need some advice.


----------



## Joe1234 (25 Jun 2008)

How much is involved?  How much have you claimed for?

Are you self employed of paye?  If self employed you should talk to your accountant, as when you come clean, it might prompt revenue to investigate you further, i.e, when they realise that you tried to evade tax filing an incorrect med 1, how do they know if the rest of your tax return is in order.

I'm not judging you, but what you did was extremely stupid.


----------



## fobs (25 Jun 2008)

If you have claimed for prescriptions your pharmacy can print out receipts of what you paid as can your doctor. Did you not retain the receipts or did you over claim. If you over claimed come clean and just say you got your figures wrong.


----------



## revenueaudit (25 Jun 2008)

Joe1234 said:


> How much is involved? How much have you claimed for?
> 
> Are you self employed of paye? If self employed you should talk to your accountant, as when you come clean, it might prompt revenue to investigate you further, i.e, when they realise that you tried to evade tax filing an incorrect med 1, how do they know if the rest of your tax return is in order.
> 
> I'm not judging you, but what you did was extremely stupid.


 
I am PAYE.

I claimed about 2K in expenses.

Will they just look for the money back and whatever penalties or could they prosecute me  ?


----------



## revenueaudit (25 Jun 2008)

fobs said:


> If you have claimed for prescriptions your pharmacy can print out receipts of what you paid as can your doctor. Did you not retain the receipts or did you over claim. If you over claimed come clean and just say you got your figures wrong.


 
Overclaimed.


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jun 2008)

Have you some receipts.  If they make up a good percentage of your claim then contact the revenue.  say your filing is a mess.  That you can only find some of the invoices.  That you used various doctors etc so have no idea where to look for copies.  Only you will know if this is plausible based on what you claimed and what you have in receipts.

And there was I womndering if I should put down €200 Euro of service charges on my tax return for last year which I only paid in January 07  (service charges are in respect of the last calander year)


----------



## Graham_07 (25 Jun 2008)

For what it's worth a lot of MED1's are being audited. I've encountered quite a few lately. It would appear Revenue may think that the upsurge in MED1 claims in recent years includes some claims which might not be wholly allowable. As this is one of the few items left allowable at taxpayers' marginal rates, it could result in quite high refunds.  Anyone making a MED1 claim should (a) have all relevant receipts before making claim and (b) retain those receipts for the statutory period ( 6 years).


----------



## Guest120 (25 Jun 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> Have you some receipts.  If they make up a good percentage of your claim then contact the revenue. * say your filing is a mess.  That you can only find some of the invoices.  That you used various doctors etc so have no idea where to look for copies. * Only you will know if this is plausible based on what you claimed and what you have in receipts.


Whats the askaboutmoney.com policy on giving advice on covering up illegal matters like this?

I'm not judging the OP nor this response - but we now have a post from another advising how best to cover up the initial false claim. Surely thats not a positive thing for the integrity of the site?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2008)

revenueaudit said:


> and copies are not an option if you know what i mean.


Sorry - I don't know what you mean? The only thing that I can surmise is that there was no qualifying expenditure in the first place so there is no possibility of getting copies/duplicates of receipts. In which case this was a totally fraudulent claim? In which case you should come clean.


----------



## revenueaudit (25 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Sorry - I don't know what you mean? The only thing that I can surmise is that there was no qualifying expenditure in the first place so there is no possibility of getting copies/duplicates of receipts. In which case this was a totally fraudulent claim? In which case you should come clean.


 
I added a zero when filling it out online, fraud ? Yes, guilty.

I have not looked for any advice on going further with the lie.

All i really want to know is what reprocussions will there be.

I could have asked all the questions hyperthethically but i made the decission to be upfront and frank on here for some propper advice.

At the very least this thread may serve as a caution to anyone else thinking about doing what i did.


----------



## revenueaudit (25 Jun 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> Have you some receipts. *If they make up a good percentage of your claim* then contact the revenue. say your filing is a mess. That you can only find some of the invoices. That you used various doctors etc so have no idea where to look for copies. Only you will know if this is plausible based on what you claimed and what you have in receipts.
> 
> And there was I womndering if I should put down €200 Euro of service charges on my tax return for last year which I only paid in January 07 (service charges are in respect of the last calander year)


 


Bluetonic said:


> Whats the askaboutmoney.com policy on giving advice on covering up illegal matters like this?
> 
> I'm not judging the OP nor this response - but we now have a post from another advising how best to cover up the initial false claim. Surely thats not a positive thing for the integrity of the site?


 
In fairness, you should have highlighted all the text, what i got from that message was if i was missing say 10% of the receipts.

I dont think anyone is advising me how to cover up, and i dnt really want to go down that route as i have stated earlier.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2008)

revenueaudit said:


> I added a zero when filling it out online, fraud ? Yes, guilty.
> 
> I have not looked for any advice on going further with the lie.
> 
> All i really want to know is what reprocussions will there be.


That's not quite what you originally asked.

Might be an idea to get professional advice but I can't see any option other than coming clean. Playing dumb and putting it down to a mistake, or whatever, with absolutely no evidence supporting your claim won't go down well as soon as _Revenue _realise that you are wasting their time.


----------



## Guest120 (25 Jun 2008)

revenueaudit said:


> All i really want to know is what reprocussions will there be.


Any use to you? For businesses but might give you a rough guide.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2008)

revenueaudit said:


> I dont think anyone is advising me how to cover up, and i dnt really want to go down that route as i have stated earlier.


So - just come clean on the fraud to which you have admitted here. At the very least you will have to pay back any tax relief already received. You could also face interest and penalties. Worst case you could be prosecuted. Since the worst case is pretty bad you may want to get professional advice.


----------



## revenueaudit (25 Jun 2008)

Thanks to all for the advice, its what i knew but just wanted to hear it from other people.

I have been really worried about this, my main concern is being totally honest and being taken to court. 

I know at the end of the day noone is dead but its keeping my awake at night.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2008)

revenueaudit said:


> I know at the end of the day noone is dead


You defrauded _Revenue _*and *killed _Noone_? You definitely should get a solicitor so.


----------



## revenueaudit (25 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> You defrauded _Revenue _*and *killed _Noone_? You definitely should get a solicitor so.


 

Thats the first laugh i have had in 2 days !!!!

Thank you Sir.

Lets hope the judge is as gracious......


----------



## Daenis (25 Jun 2008)

I suggest you go back over the relevant year thoroughly, is there anything else you have left out or overclaimed, (e.g. interest with no D.I.R.T. deducted, casual employment etc, overclaiming of other credits) if so you should admit it and get it corrected now because if you are subjected to a full audit and something else is discovered later I don't imagine you will get much sympathy. If it is literally just the med 1 most likely your balancing statement will be amended causing an underpayment. But as 2007 was the first year these Med 1's were available on the paye online services, it is very hard to predict the outcome.


----------



## FredBloggs (26 Jun 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> Whats the askaboutmoney.com policy on giving advice on covering up illegal matters like this?
> 
> I'm not judging the OP nor this response - but we now have a post from another advising how best to cover up the initial false claim. Surely thats not a positive thing for the integrity of the site?


 
I certainly wasn't giving advice on covering up illegal matters and nor would I condone it.  I was suggestting that if the Op had a good proprtion of receipts he present these and say he hasn't the rest and see what the Revenue say.  I'm not sure form the Ops posts if €2K was the total or an overclaim.  If the overclaim was only 2,000*10% = 200 at marginal rate of tax theres not much involved.


----------



## simplyjoe (26 Jun 2008)

Don't worry too much. It is likely you will have to pay the tax and a penalty of approx 15 to 30% of the tax. I feel it is unlikely you will have to undergo a full audit. Come clean. Try to calculate the tax due and send the revenue a cheque for the underpaid tax plus 15%. I admire your honest approach to the audit.


----------



## Plek Trum (26 Jun 2008)

These are definately becoming more frequent.  Both I and a friend recently received requests for all receipts for Med 1 claims we submitted in November 2007.  They are definately getting stricter and rightly so, I think laying the process in the hands of public and relying on  honesty may be a bit innocent!  OP - browse the revenue website and make sure you ar claiming for all tax credits you are entitled to.  Hold your hands up and be honest, best policy always.


----------



## michaelm (26 Jun 2008)

revenueaudit said:


> Will they just look for the money back and whatever penalties or could they prosecute me  ?


I reckon you shouldn't worry about it.  It's small beer.  If it were me, and it wouldn't be, I'd tell them that my claim was inaccurate, an accurate figure being closer to 200 than 2000. I'd present what few receipts I did have and I'd stress that I was keen to co-operate in remedying the situation.  I suspect you'll have to write a cheque for a monkey and that'll be the end of it, lesson learned; keep your bib clean thereafter.


----------



## Plek Trum (26 Jun 2008)

Why would a monkey want a cheque?


----------



## JJ1982 (26 Jun 2008)

Plek Trum said:


> Why would a monkey want a cheque?


+

to carry out his monkey business


----------



## Iceman732 (26 Jun 2008)

Added an extra zero?! That's an interesting one! 

Anyway your exposure, assuming it was a Med1 of the 2006 tax year, will be interest of 0.0273% per day on the amount of under-claimed tax. 

Make a 10% disclosing payment and Revenue will look favorably upon you. Arrange for to deduct the liability due from your tax credits. If you are unaware of how to go about this ask the auditor and he/she will explain it.

It's not going to be massive money.... Around €840 plus the interest.

Just don't do it again, what a stupid thing to do! Now be on your way!


----------

